# Was ist "White Mailing"?



## CikoNo1 (10. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich wusste nicht in welches Forum ich dieses Thema hineinpacken soll, also an den Moderator, bitte in richtiges Forum schieben.

Weiß einer von euch was mit White Mailing gemeint ist. Hab im Netz nicht wirklich eine erklärung gefunden.

MFG


----------



## vault-tec (10. April 2006)

Hi!

Tja, das kann vieles bedeuten... In welchem Zusammenhang hast du denn davon gehört? E-Mail-Verkehr oder eher Papierlabel für CDs/Disketten etc. oder eher was ganz anderes?

Gruß, Niko


----------



## CikoNo1 (10. April 2006)

Also die info die ich habe ist diese: "Kundenansprache via White Mailing".

Was ist denn dieses White Mailing?


----------



## Chrisu (10. April 2006)

Also ich würde bei diesem Begriff und vor allem bei diesem Zusammenhang vor allem an ein einfaches Anschreiben denken. Also ein ganz normaler Brief auf weißem Papier per Post. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

So long,
Chrisu


----------

